# Berlin



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi, Travelling by Berlin beginning of next month and would like to visit the city and have some camping cheques to use up. There is 2 campsites in the book JAGERBUDE No 379 and COUNTRY CAMPING TIEFENSEE No 380. Has anybody stayed at either of these campsites and travelled in to Berlin on public transport. Which is the easiest to commute from? Any dont miss things to see in Berlin would be useful too? 
I know there is stellplatze's in the city but I need to use up these cheques before they are out of date.
Thanks
Derek


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

darach. We spent two days in Berlin last year, we stayed on a camp which we cannot remember its name sorry, however we did travel in by train to the central station from there we took the inner tour bus ( like the London one jump on and off as you like)we found it absolutely invaluable for information from the second world war through the Russian occupation to today.
We made notes on a City map then the next day we went on the metro train, and went to see the places we did not have time to see on the tour bus.
The tour bus was a little expensive, the city has endless sights and places to visit, we found Berliners very friendly and helpful, just sitting out and having coffee and people watching the time slips by so quickly.
Have a good trip and the best of luck, Jim.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Took the van to Berlin last summer but we stayed in Potsdam and travelled in by train

Spent hours queueing to enter the Reichstag but it was worth it.

Stroll down the Unter der Linden and visit the Museum Island

Top class city


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Been several times to Berlin, but not in M/H, hope to do it later in year. Great City, the main drag K Dam is fab with lots of great shopping. the City Tour is well worth it, Checkpoint Charlie/ Brandenberg gate etc. Public transport is fantastic, and very cheap. Potsdam is worth a vist. Beer and Food cheap (for a City). You will enjoy it


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

As for interesting areas - the old Jewish quarter ( not far into old E Berlin), Synagogue and Museum and the old wharehouses/workshops have been turned into casual cafes, quite bustly.

Also Templehof Airport, now closed to air traffic, but the structure both in its size and arrogance is a reflection of the Nazi era. The roof allows several aircraft to park underneath. ( I know, I operated there for BA before the move to Tegel Airport)
For eating - off the W end of the K'Dam try the Charlottenburg area, mixed cuisine, relaxed and not too expensive.

I cannot remember the bar in S of city where the best barman is deaf/dumb but very efficient - typical of Berlin's quirky but lively existence! For that aspect of the city one needs local friends.

Don't rush it - it is all there for the taking.

Geoff


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I can highly recommend the site below, excellent fascillities, very helpfull hosts and very short walk to the local shops / supermarket and U-Bahn that will take you in to the centre of Berlin from Tegel

We bought an all day tourist ticket that allows mutiple journeys within 24hrs. We made the most of those tickets and travelled to the Berlin Zoo and Gardens. We found the Berlin U-Bahn a fast and value for money service.

As remarked by one else the City Bus tours are well worth the money, and again you can bus hop. Get off, take photo's and get the next one that comes along.

http://www.stellplatz-berlin.de/place-and-photos.3.0.html?&L=1


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks again for all the information. Looks like it is going to be a very interesting place to see. Emailed the 2 campsites regarding transport in to the city, Jagerbude is 6 kms from the nearest railway station and Country camping never came back to us. I really wanted to use my camping cheques but looking on the stellplatze at Tegel it looks much more convenient and more sensible for us to stay there. So all in all great information.
Derek


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Darach;

If you do decide to use a stellplatz instead then Zozzers looks a good option but don't forget there are a few others as well.

We stayed at Berlin-Kreuzberg which is the closest one to the city centre, 20 mins walk/10 mins cycle from checkpoint charlie.
The receptionist on our visit was a miserable old sod and has had a bit of a personality bypass but location wise its perfect. €16 inc leccy per night. Advance booking advisable.
Its in the database along with a few others...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4878

Pete


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi
Just finished our few days in Berlin. Stayed at Tegel, ideal location (200metres of the motorway), as we were told before supermarkets, and train stations close by. Any one going, if you check the bord atlas there is loads of choices of stell platz and if you dont want to use public transport Peejays recommendation would probably be better.
We bought the Berlin welcome card which cost 16.9 euro for 48 hours which gave us all public transport in A & B areas and discount off entrance fees. We found it an excellent buy.
We went on two walking trips with insider tours which was in english which we found an excellent way to see the sights.
Tried to go to the Reichstag but the queues were horrendous so gave it a miss.
If we go back I think I would go really early and miss the queues. For a couple of euro extra, you can buy the welcome card which includes A,B & C which then includes Potsdam. If we had more time I'm sure it would have been well worth it.
Derek


----------

